# Huckabee's exit widens an already open GOP field



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By BRADLEY KLAPPER, Associated Press Bradley Klapper, Associated Press - 1 hr 56 mins ago
WASHINGTON - Mike Huckabee's decision to forgo a shot at the presidency further muddies the field for a worthy Republican challenger to President Barack Obama, and leaves America's social conservatives without a clear candidate to throw their support behind.
Huckabee on Saturday night became the latest Republican to opt out of running, declaring that he would stick with his lucrative career as a television and radio personality over a race that promises to be both costly and caustic. By joining Mississippi Gov. Haley Barbour, South Dakota Sen. John Thune and Indiana Rep. Mike Pence on the sidelines, the former Arkansas governor underlined that for all of Obama's vulnerabilities on the economy, taking on his re-election machine and potential $1 billion treasure chest remains a daunting task.
The 55-year-old Baptist minister insisted that he could have captured the GOP nomination, citing polls that showed he could score strong even in the Northeast and among the less conservative rank-and-file party members. "All the factors say go, but my heart says no," Huckabee, the winner of the 2008 Iowa caucuses, said on his Fox News Channel show.
The announcement makes an already wide-open Republican field even more unpredictable.

Full Story:
Huckabee's exit widens an already open GOP field - Yahoo! News


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Mike Huckabee is a RINO. No loss here....there are better candidates.......


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Mike Huckabee is a RINO. No loss here....there are better candidates.......


There may be better candidates but unfortunately none of them are running. The best the GOP can come up with is Mitt, and he's screwed himself with the healthcare thingy.

I fear we are going to be suffering another 4 years under the community organizer.....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Herman Cain????

One can only hope. I am Very concerned about the US Senate going all democratic.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Herman Cain*

www.hermancain.com


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I like Cain but my man is Paul Ryan and im thinking hes about to throw his hat in the ring maybe for VP.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I like Cain, but he sucked on Fox News Sunday.

Sarah Palin. Period.

Well, okay, maybe Rick Perry...

:teeth_smile:


----------

